

Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) released - MarkJV
http://fridge.ubuntu.com/2015/04/23/ubuntu-15-04-vivid-vervet-released/

======
aceperry
Yup, I'm going to upgrade. After a little while when most of the glaring bugs
will be ironed out of course. I find that's the best approach to living on the
bleeding edge.

~~~
jldugger
I really haven't found any glaring bugs yet. At least on desktop. On server,
you should really just stick to LTS -- rarely is your system's value add how
fresh your libc is.

------
davidgerard
How's the systemd move? Is the conversion from upstart reasonably feasible?

I've actually been using upstart a bit as a sysadmin. It is the sort of thing
that is clearly The Right Answer compared to init scripts.

